# Speedcubing in Soutwest Virginia/Roanoke



## cubefanatic (May 16, 2014)

Greetings speedcubers! I am wondering if anybody in Southwest VA is interested in speedcubing and wants to start a local club. I'm trying to get one started in Floyd but it's too small. I was thinking people in Roanoke or Blacksburg near Virginia Tech might also be interested. I'm also looking for somebody to carpool to nationals with, but that's not what this thread is about. If you have any interest just say where you're from and when/where would be good to meet.


----------



## cubefanatic (May 26, 2014)

Here is a link to a facebook page for Virginia cubers. Sesi Cadmus and I (Nolan Wages) are admins, so contact us to get added to the group. https://www.facebook.com/groups/636008859816036/


----------

